
ICANN has removed price cap provisions on .ORG domains - ohashi
https://www.icann.org/resources/agreement/org-2019-06-30-en
======
ohashi
I wrote about The Case for Regulatory Capture at ICANN last week
([https://reviewsignal.com/blog/2019/06/24/the-case-for-
regula...](https://reviewsignal.com/blog/2019/06/24/the-case-for-regulatory-
capture-at-icann/)) and well it's not surprising to see them push through
anyways and ignore the will of the people. Only a few lobbyists pushing their
will through ICANN seemed to have been listened to while the public,
especially non profits, get screwed over.

